# First time HT audio buyer, on bread crumb budget



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi all:

Very nice thread except after reading the zero tolerance rules I'm afraid to even say aw shucks. :bigsmile:

Very nice forum, I'll do my best to mind my Ps and Qs.

I just shot most of my budget on a gorgeous Panasonic z85u 50" plasma screen and a Samsung P2500 blu ray player. Both are really great, no problems.

I have looked long and hard at Onkyo 6100 and 5100 HTIB systems as I can't go more than $600 for the near future.

My question: can I put together a component system, with all HDMI connections, (right now, just the Blu-Ray and the tv) for $600 that will compete with the 6100? I know the 5100 has HDMI pass through whereas the 6100 has 4 HDMI switching ports but other than that I'm really an amateur :innocent:when it comes to audio.

The other factor is this: for the near future at least, I have this modest little theater of mine in a made-over home office, the dimensions are about 18 x 14, and we've got the tv set up in the forward half, so the couch is 10 feet from the screen. In other words, the "home theater" occupies half of the office, there's another 8 feet or so behind the viewing area (where, nonetheless, I could put rear speakers for a 7.1 system).

Is the 6100 overkill for such a small and modest room? Would I be better off buying better quality components with, say, 5.1 instead of 7.1? I just don't know enough but want to have the best experience I can for now, with an eye to upgrade in the future.

Sorry for the long winded first post, and much obliged for any help and opinions you can share with this bald-faced newbie who dare not say d--- or h---. :whistling:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I would say it wouldn't be overkill for the 5100 or the 6100. You can always use the system as 5.1 if you need to for a smaller room. Me personally, I would put 7.1 in the bathroom if the Mrs would let me. 

You could always get a good receiver and good pair of bookshelf speakers now and buy the rest of the 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup later when you have more money. That way you would have a really good setup later, and would save some space in your room until you can move all of that useless office stuff out of there. No one needs an office in their house. It keeps too much stress at home. Best stress reliever?? Watching a movie at reference levels with a bunch of friends, after the movie everyone is quiet, and you break the silence by saying, "man, that was cool."


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

*Me personally, I would put 7.1 in the bathroom if the Mrs would let me. *

:R

That about sums it up for me too! Because there's a lot of bookshelves on three walls, I've got plenty of places to easily place surround and rear speakers. Once I buy this I'm not likely to add to it for awhile, and I want a surround experience right off. I've priced good receivers and they're about what the entire Onkyo system costs so I think I'll pony up and go for that, and add speakers down the road.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

IMO those Onkyo systems are a great choice in your price range :T You get a very good receiver worth almost as much as the HTIB. It comes complete with Audyssey, and is worthy of better speakers and subwoofer if/when you decide to upgrade. And they are definitly NOT overkill for your monitor and source.

good luck,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would defiantly go with the 6100, as has been mentioned Onkyo's offer alot for the money and are fully upgradable in the future as they are all separate components with no strange connections like most HTIB systems.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

For just about twenty dollars over your budget you can get the onkyo 606 from the shacks store, the entry level Dayton surround speakers from parts express and the Dayton 12" sub from the same place. 
Once again, just giving options other than just a straight htib setup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Between the two Onkyo options, I suggest going with the 6100 :yes:

You can upgrade speakers later when you have the money, and then sell or use the speakers in another room; or you can start with a receiver and a pair of speakers, you can also look at used to save some money ...:yes:


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the good input. I haven't heard of Dayton speakers, I'll check them out. Also hadn't thought of used.

The 6100 was at $549 for days and days...I hemmed and hawed, decided to go for it...and Vann's and Newegg bumped it up to $599 that day! Drat! I'm wondering whether to wait or just pop the extra $50, I sure want to get some good sound in my room. The Panny's plasma speakers are pretty lame. Plus they seem to have a background buzz when someone with a male/deep voice is talking. Sooner I cut those puppies out of the loop the better.

Much obliged!
:hail:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

skypix said:


> The 6100 was at $549 for days and days...I hemmed and hawed, decided to go for it...and Vann's and Newegg bumped it up to $599 that day! Drat!


:nono: .....look at this http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...c7f4r0iaaT3bhriPptt2Bu3xRNJi/mR+s+geeW7PmS74n :innocent:


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks salvasol, I should have said $549 at Vann's and Newegg, no tax/free shipping. It's now $599 at those sites. At Amazon it's *$673 *with those added in. B&H and JR have it at the same price too before tax/ship.

US Appliances has it a bit cheaper than $599 but they're out of stock.:hissyfit:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I think you would be really happy with the 6100 too. 

The last time I upgraded I missed an 'opprotunity' too, and it is frustrating. But when you do bite the bullet, even if it is $50 or $100 more, it won't matter to you when you are 'enjoying' your movies. I say, just go for it! :bigsmile:

Man, would I love to have 7.1 in the bathroom! Maybe that should be MY next project.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Jeff, I did some more checking, read more reviews, and agree with you this is the best setup for me for the near future. The reviews for the unit from every place I found are almost unanimously positive, other than the usual flimsy speaker wire and receiver heat generation. Everything I read confirms the heat is typical for Onkyos, and not a problem. I'll probably get an extended warranty on it, although it comes with 2 years so maybe I'll just ride that one out, as electronics usually fail pretty soon after purchase or hang in there for the long haul. That's the urban myth anyway.

I have a Teac home theater receiver I bought 12 years ago that's still running strong, and a Pioneer 6-disc cartridge CD changer that's connected to it, and I've had that 9 years I think. Never had a problem with either of them.

Anyway, I just pulled the trigger on the 6100 at Newegg...they dropped the price to $579 again, so I jumped on it. Can't wait now, I'm pumped!

BTW, Can anyone tell me the name of the device you use to check each speaker? I read that as good as the speaker set up mic that comes with the 6100 is, you can get better results with a hand held thingy that listens to each speaker and gives you an optimal setting readout or something. I actually looked this up, based on a forum recommendation somewhere, but can't remember the name of the thing! It was a hand held device, for about 35 bucks on Amazon, but that's all I remember.

Thanks to all for the helpful advice.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

SPL Meter. 

I'll try to pad this post up to 25 words to make it qualifying, but I still come up short. 

take care,


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

That's it! Thanks Jeff, appreciate it. There's a 25 word minimum on these threads to get credit for a post? What's - to coin the vernacular - up wid dat? :rubeyes: Sounds a bit 1950's repressive, but I'm not saying it is of course because I don't want to get bounced. 

I guess I'm up to 25 words now, this is like S&H green stamps, also from the 50s, when I post enough times do I get to retrieve them for a plaid Thermos bottle?:yay:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

My Marantz came with the Audussey to set the speaker distance and levels. I am a firm believer in the Sound Meter. I bought mine maybe 10 years ago from radio shack and still use it all the time. Even after using Audussey, I rechecked it with my sound meter! It was spot on, by the way.

I have also helped many friends set their systems up by bringing the trusty sound meter. I never leave home without it! (When helping friends set their systems up)

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

This is new for me, never had the need for one. I could check next time the kids have a party for noise levels, I suppose too.

thanks again Jeff.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

brandonnash said:


> For just about twenty dollars over your budget you can get the onkyo 606 from the shacks store, the entry level Dayton surround speakers from parts express and the Dayton 12" sub from the same place.
> Once again, just giving options other than just a straight htib setup.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



My current audio blows and I've been going back and forth on recievers for a couple months now. I think I've negotiated an upgrade with the wife when the refund gets here and I'm torn on which direction to go as well.

I'm thinking either the Onkyo 705 or 706 will be the choice on reciever. But my budget is probably shot after that.

I'll check out the Dayton speakers after this post. Hopefully they are bookshelf speakers and not the big bulky things I have in my room now (Bose 401 in the front and 2.2 for the rears).

Are Dayton's decent and cheap? Or just cheap?

Thanks!!


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Deal is done!!! I went with the Onkyo 706. It should keep me up to speed for a few years (audio format wise) and she'll be more than enough power for this hillbilly's needs. 

Ok...that weights off my shoulders now.

Can anyone point me to a decent 7.1 speaker system for around $400 bucks? Bear in mind I'm no audiophile. My only real requirement is front bookshelf speakers.

Would I be better off to go slow and buy quality as I can or just get a decent/good speaker system from the get-go?

Sigh...of to the Shack archives I go. Man! This hobby/obsession is never ending.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Several members have given Yambeka audio speakers a try and like what they hear (for $300 shipped you cant go wrong). Are you sure you cant go with towers in the front? And I would save up for a good quality sub from SVSound, The PB10 NSD would be a great choice!


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Sadly, yes. I haft to go as unobtrusive (and out of reach of my 4 year-old) as possible. Not to mention my wife's only requirement is that the room doesn't look like Radio Shack (had to negotiate to get my all sports stuff on the walls).

My only choices are bookshelf speakers or in-wall and I definetly don't want to go that route.

Now if they make decent speakers that have dimensions of say 3 inches wide. I can get that on the bench between my shelfs and screen and not care how tall they are. 

So...I'm pretty much stuck to keep everything but the sub off the floor.

Thanks for the tip thought. That is the price range I'm looking at.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Well...after talking/pleading/begging with the wife. I think the Yambeka's sound like the way to go. I saw your review up above and was impressed. Thanks for the tip. I hope those guys are affiliated with the Shack. I've been soaking up so much free advice here. I'd be embarrassed to check out anything else now.

Your sub suggestion looks promising as well. However I better cool my jets for a bit. The wife's been pretty cool letting me build my Kansas Jayhawk Shrine...err sports room. Sooooo I better settle for being happy with new Onk 706 and ordering the Yambekas. From your review. It sounds like they held their own admirably without the sub.

Hope the Yambekas sound good in Stadium surround mode (or whatever the the Onk calls it).

Man, two years ago when I first started dreaming of a sports room. I never thought I'd be this close to finishing it.

They say people appreciate things more when it takes time to get to the end rather than getting it right away. I say their right.

I also say those same people must have had the same dang wife and budget that I have! :bigsmile:


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh crud...

Hey Tony. I forgot to ask. How steady are those Yambeka's? I'd die if they tipped over and crushed my toddler or one my pals mini-me's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

paints said:


> Oh crud...
> 
> Hey Tony. I forgot to ask. How steady are those Yambeka's? I'd die if they tipped over and crushed my toddler or one my pals mini-me's.


I understand what you are saying, I have two younger of our 5 daughters now aged 2 and 4 but they never touched my speakers and my towers are alot larger and heavier than the Yambekas. I dont think there very heavy, maybe 25lbs each. you can get feet for them that will spread the weight out over a larger footprint or even make your own that would attach to the spots where the carpet spikes would go.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks again Tony. It's nice to find a site that tolerates us newb's and make an effort to find quality within our (albeit small) budgets.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never heard of those speakers before. What a great price on them. Please tell us how they sound when you get them hooked up.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yambeka-audio-7-0-speaker-system-review.html

Review there.

I'm grabbing them as well. I'm not an audiophile but I'll post what I find out. My only comparison will be against my old Bose 401 and 2.2 system.


----------



## skypix (Feb 25, 2009)

I finally got the Onkyo 6100 unpacked (which they do a beautiful job at) and set up. Took me about 7 hours because I made up my own speaker wires (16 gauge wire) with banana plugs and that added to the time, plus didn't want to screw it up so was very methodical. 

Plus wifey didn't want books pulled out of bookshelves on two of the walls so some improvising had to be done.

And then I had some difficulty getting the whole thing to work, and still not sure what the problem was. 

The auddigey (sp?) automatic test went through the paces without an error, but when it came time to play, no sound came out of any speakers! I fiddled, fussed, double checked and discovered I'd backwards wired one of the speakers.

Didn't help.

Then discovered I'd done my HDMI assignments (a Blu-Ray into HDMI 1 and Satellite into HDMI 3) backwards.

Still nothing from the satellite. But Blu-Ray played. But no sound still! 

Then I discovered I'd set the tv speakers to play, so switched that off. Still no sound.

There was a thunderstorm raging at the time, which in retrospect I think brought the satellite down, coincidentally.

Anyway, frustrated and confused after doublechecking, yet again, all the connections, I cleared all the changes, redid the automatic speaker test, which again performed flawlessly, then turned on the Blu-Ray and played Pirates of the Caribb. 3. 

Awesome! The sound was all around us, as advertised, and lovely, a real revelation to this HTN (Home Theater Newb).

By this time of course I'd gone into all the menus and knew them pretty well, so I raised the levels on the fronts and center speaker until I liked them, they'd seemed a little low in volume. 

Now, the system plays music all around, with dialogue coming from the front as desired, and sound effects etc. are placed perfectly. 

I'll use the sound meter Jeff suggested earlier that I installed on my iphone...it seems to work great and I'll use it to fine tune the dbs.

Meanwhile, only one thing I'm unsure about: When I turn on the receiver and plasma tv, it doesn't seem to pick up the satellite feed...until I turn on the blu-ray player! Just turning it on brings up the satellite, then I turn the blu-ray off.

Anybody know why that might be?

Sorry for the long post but I'm happy to say the Onkyo 6100, other than the skimpy cables that I replaced (well almost, have to wire two more as I ran out of cable, in my smallish room, though I bought 100 ft.!) , is very satisfying and the tv viewing experience is now incredibly rich, like truly being in a theater. Lights down! Popcorn! Yee haw!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

skypix said:


> my HDMI assignments (a Blu-Ray into HDMI 1 and Satellite into HDMI 3)
> 
> When I turn on the receiver and plasma tv, it doesn't seem to pick up the satellite feed...until I turn on the blu-ray player! Just turning it on brings up the satellite, then I turn the blu-ray off.
> 
> Anybody know why that might be?


What is the order you use to turn on everything??? ....try this: first Satellite, then AVR then TV.

Be sure to choose the correct input on AVR (where you connected satelite HDMI 3??? and the correct TV input) ...sometimes you need to turn on the equipment in a special order to detect the signal :yes:


----------

